# Best Way To Braid a Shetland?



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't show, but I'm thinking a running braid. I know most people don't use them for showing but I feel like a neat running braid would look better than sloppy button braids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

It could be more time consuming but if you want to use button braids and his mane can't be pulled you can always make button braids but take lots of really small sections so that each button doesn't end up giant.

ETA: There are lots of products like QuickBraid that you can use and they help in the braiding process by giving the hair a bit more grabbiness and acts like a gel almost so that might help with the fuzzy phenomenon.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Any good utube vids on how to running braid? Something tells me I'll need practice! 
I like the idea of smaller button braids, I'll have to hunt out something like Quickbraid to help.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I have this same problem! I'm planning on showing my mini mare this summer and she has a long, thick mane that I do not want to touch with scissors! But I need some way to get it looking nice and neat for a show.

Here's Miss Goldie's mane:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I second the running braid. It's a pony in a small show. Shouldn't matter and it looks nice and presentable without looking like something that is SUPPOSED to be nice and presentable and fails  It'll be a good compromise.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I would suggest a double running braid. With this much mane, you can split it up in the middle of his neck so that you can drop half of the mane on the other side of his neck. run 2 braids each on either side of the neck. Depending on skills and practice it will probably not look like this straight away, but it is doable 



















I just remembered, also depends on the show, you could possibly do part decorative netting at the base of the mane, and let the rest flow.. but it depends what you want to show in, what are the rules..


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

The double running looks really cool! I don't know if my horse has enough hair for that but I may try it anyway!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

this is also a show solution


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

That looks so cool Cherij! Might be beyond my ability but I'll try and see how it goes.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I thought it might be for me, but if you can do a 3 strand braid its easy to do a running braid (its easier if your horse will sit still -_-')


----------



## Cowgirlupswish (Oct 24, 2013)

I would do the double running braid. I don't know a lot about showing because I rodeo but I've judged horses once and the running braid I thought looked different


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Don't forget to use cheap hair gel or hairspray to smooth out/down the little flyaways.  It's also not a bad thing to bring to the show with you!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Love the double running braid! Can you do double button braids? That might be a nice option if it is possible.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I also second the motion for a "French" braid (aka running braid) Does wonders on a thick mane granted its done tightly and yes it takes practice. Double french (like Cherriji showed) is very cool but also takes practice. One can also do a Macrame' braid aka Basket weave braid but again this takes practice and can look messy with thick manes esp if the hair is not of all one length (alot of fly away hairs can make this look messy). 

Below is a "French" or Running braid done on my full bodied long maned TWH. Though not as thick as a Shetland's mane the idea is still the same.










Below is the same horse with a Macrame' or Basket weave mane. This one is not as pretty butyou get the idea.










You can also split the mane in two down the center like you are going to do a double French (running) braid but instead do a double sided row of Hunter braids. Unfortunatly I dont have a photo of that one and with long manes it doesnt look that great....they tend to be to full but its worth a try. I use alot of Hair Get but you can also try this product call Quick Braid. It works well also. I have even made a sprayable slurry mixing hair gel with warm water to make it thin enough to go through a spray bottle. I spray as I braid.

Have fun either way.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Zaney they both look awesome! I think I'll experiment with the double running braid. I tried doing a single today and it still looked huge! He has way more mane than I realised. Hopefully if I practice with no gel and it looks okay, it will be even better with 'product' to keep it in place.
He was funny when I was messing with his mane today. He kind of rolled his eyes and sighed a lot , like "Lady, it's fine as it is, stop playing with it!"


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Zaney, your horsie looks fantastic.

Personally, I do think the running braids look the best. Take pics once you've become a master ;D


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

VickiRose said:


> Zaney they both look awesome! I think I'll experiment with the double running braid. I tried doing a single today and it still looked huge! He has way more mane than I realised. Hopefully if I practice with no gel and it looks okay, it will be even better with 'product' to keep it in place.
> He was funny when I was messing with his mane today. He kind of rolled his eyes and sighed a lot , like "Lady, it's fine as it is, stop playing with it!"


Thanks for the compliments. 

If the mane is thick then the braid will be bigger than an average mane. Thats okay as long as its tight and neat. The key is to stay tight and close to the crest line. If you begin to drift outwards away from the crest line then the braid will loosen. It does take some practice and with some time you should be able to get a nice even braid (regardless how "fat" it is.) As your fingers and hands strengthen up and your technique gets better so will the braid. I like to tuck the end of the braid under and tie it into place (with some yarn of the same colour of the mane) but some will leave the end hanging and will put a nice neat ribbon on it to touch it off. I used to braid up and play with the manes just to keep my technique up and my fingers nimble. My poor fingers would and still do cramp up when doing a tail braid. Arthritis is not your freind. As you can see by the photos my horse was pretty much bored also. But I rather have a bored horse that stands still than an active one that jigs all over the place.


----------

